# AR-15 Trigger Replacement



## bowdoc (Jun 27, 2010)

I just bought my first AR-15, it is a Smith & Wesson M&P 15. I went today to sight in and I hate the trigger pull. I would like some input on replacement triggers. Thanks!!


----------



## faawrenchbndr (Jun 27, 2010)

http://triggerwork.net/


----------



## cmshoot (Jun 28, 2010)

I use the Rock River Arms 2-stage NM trigger in my Daniel Defense M4.  Very nice, and they won't break the bank.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 28, 2010)

I kinda like the GI stock trigger on my Sabre.  Here is some info on some different triggers and pictures.

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=501733


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 28, 2010)

I replaced the one in my DPMS (horrible factory triggers) with a Chip McCormick. It's an easy to install one piece drop in unit and all I can say is wow what a difference.


----------



## StikR (Jun 28, 2010)

x2 for the Rock River 2 stage.  Nice trigger and about $100


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 28, 2010)

bighonkinjeep said:


> I replaced the one in my DPMS (horrible factory triggers) with a Chip McCormick. It's an easy to install one piece drop in unit and all I can say is wow what a difference.



How many rounds through the rifle since then?

I have used Timney: super feeling trigger, very crisp and smooth.  A set screw came loose after approx. 700 rounds and Timney swapped for a new one.

My next one was a Geissele which is very spendy but a very solid trigger. I bought it based on reviews and friends' recomendations.  Mine has hundreds of rounds through it so far and no issues. This is a 2 stage but you can "pull through" the first stage easily for rapid fire.  

Decide on a single vs two stage then narrow the field. I prefer a single stage for fast action style shooting but a 2 stage is probably my favorite for rapid mid range. 

The Geissele SSA is my current favorite and is expensive but seems bobmproof. Easy to install as well. 

My next one is highly likely to be a Chip Mcormick as I love a light crisp single stage for my main type of shooting.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 28, 2010)

Anybody have trouble with light strikes with harder military primers and an aftermarket triggers?


----------



## shaneadams90 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a Timney in every AR I own and love them.  Very easy to install and breaks like a glass rod!


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 29, 2010)

My AR is in .308 (DPMS LR.308) and so far only 80 rounds on the Chip McCormick trigger. The installation was a piece of cake ( Its a 1 piece unit with 2 pins) pull is now way more to my liking It makes a huge difference in the accuracy of this rig. No experience with milsup ammo or rapid fire.


----------



## bowdoc (Jun 29, 2010)

I shot 150 rounds this weekend hoping the trigger would smooth out, but it didn't. I'm looking for a smooth 2.5 to 3lb pull trigger.
Thanks for all the suggestions so far, I appreciate it.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 29, 2010)

bighonkinjeep said:


> My AR is in .308 (DPMS LR.308) and so far only 80 rounds on the Chip McCormick trigger. The installation was a piece of cake ( Its a 1 piece unit with 2 pins) pull is now way more to my liking It makes a huge difference in the accuracy of this rig. No experience with milsup ammo or rapid fire.



Straight or curved trigger shoe?  I think CMC will be my next one.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 29, 2010)

mine is curved


----------



## gunhand1911 (Jun 29, 2010)

David at adventure outdoors does a great trigger job with the stock parts that is as good as a $200 drop in trigger and is only $75


----------



## jmoser (Jun 30, 2010)

$10 JP Enterprises spring kit got me decent 4 lb pull on my M&P 15-22 with standard factory 'G.I.' trigger / hammer parts.  

I like the $200 Jewel in my flattop varmint gun better but its worth the $10 to start.


----------



## 99Tarbox (Jun 30, 2010)

I've got a JP trigger (sans hammer) on my system.  Works like a champ!


----------



## no clever name (Jul 1, 2010)

cmshoot said:


> I use the Rock River Arms 2-stage NM trigger in my Daniel Defense M4.  Very nice, and they won't break the bank.



+1, best trigger for the money


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 2, 2010)

Never had a problem with light primer strikes, and all I shoot is M193-spec ball.


----------



## pacecars (Jul 4, 2010)

I just bought a Wilson Lightweight Tactical hunter in 6.8mm that has the Wilson Combat single stage TTU and it has a very crisp and clean trigger pull. It is set at 4 lbs and has absolutely no creep or overtravel. I think it retails for around $270 by itself.


----------



## chuckdog (Jul 4, 2010)

The Chip McCormicks' are great if you want to use a single stage. I've gotten to where I prefer the two stage on an AR. My votes are based on bang for the buck. CMC single stage, the Rock River for the two stage. Before you drop a couple hundred or more on a CMC or similar trigger, I'd suggest trying out the RR, maybe a friend has one. ChuckDog


----------



## bowdoc (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for their input.. Happy 4th, and I will do something soon because I can't deal with what I've got now.. I need drastic improvement and what ever the cost I will achieve it.


----------



## chuckdog (Jul 5, 2010)

I didn't mention it in my earlier post, just slipped my mind. If creep is the major issue you can use a 1/4-28 set screw above the grip screw to remove a lot. Some lowers are already threaded all the way, most aren't though. You can tap it easily as they are pre-drilled. I set my safety to the on position and adjust the set screw until the trigger makes solid contact with the safety. Make sure the safety moves freely. In some cases you will still have creep, I've seen where people file the safety for more adjustment, But I've found if you go beyond where the stock safety stops you it will usually interfere with the disconnect and impair normal hammer movement. But I've had some great results doing this simple inexpensive retrofit. You will need a shorter grip screw, after installing the set screw. I usually add washers to my existing one and it works for me. You add some loctite on the set screw, a set of $10.00 springs and you may be in business. I'm sure you will find much better instructions than I've supplied, on the web. Good Luck, ChuckDog.


----------



## mike bell (Jul 7, 2010)

Im going to try the Wilson or Timeny.  Just have to double check and see if they will drop into a R25.


----------

